# Verdrahtung SPS ?



## Hans.S (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo miteinander.

Da ich mich mit der Verdrahtung der Siemens Hardware noch nicht so richtig auskenne bitte ich euch um Hilfe damit ich meine SPS endlich testen kann.
Habe nur ein normales Netzteil.
Bei der 315 CPU ist ein Bügel in obern zwei Anschlussklemmen drinnen?
Habe folgende HW-Konfig.






Hätte da einige Fragen.

1)Verdrahtung Helmholz SM321 32x DI 24V(baugleich Siemens SM 321)
Die SM321 besitzt ja zwei potential getrennte Kanäle?
Somit muss ich beide Karten separat mit Spannung versorgen?
Beim Rückwandbusstecker werden lediglich die Signale übertragen ( Ein - Aus)oder ?







Wenn Die SM321 mit Spannung versorgt ist müsste die grüne Status- Led (2) grün leuchten?
Muß ich PIN 20 und 40 mit + und- anschließen ?














Einen Baustein laden funktioniert einwandfrei!
Wo kann ich die Systemfehlermeldungen der CPU ansehen?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

mfg.Hans


----------



## Hans.S (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo noch einmal !

Den Diagnosepuffer hab ich jetzt ausgelesen.
Weil wenn ich die CPU aus und einschalte leuchtet immer die Systemfehler- Led.
Weis aber nicht woran das liegt?
Wenn ich die CPU resete dann wieder auf RUN schalte ist der Fehler wieder weg.
Oder liegts vielleicht daran das die Pufferbatterie leer ist, weil diese auch aufleuchtet?
Werde vielleicht erst einmal die Pufferbatterie ersetzen.






SIMATIC CPU 315\SIMATIC 300(i)\CPU Baugruppenzustand - CPU 315 Register “Diagnosepuffer“ 
Ereignis 1 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 4302 
Betriebszustandsübergang von ANLAUF nach RUN 
An laufi nformation: 
- Uhr für Zeitstempel bei letztem NETZ-EIN nicht gepuffert 
- Einprozessorbetrieb 
Aktuelle/letzte durchgeführte Anlaufart: 
- Neustart (Warmstart) über Betriebsartenschalter; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Zulässigkeit bestimmter Anlaufarten: 
- manueller Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig 
- automatischer Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig 
Letzte gültige Bedienung oder Einstellung der automatischen Anlaufart bei NETZ-EIN: 
- Neustart (Warmstart) über Betriebsartenschalter; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: ANLAUF (Neustart/Warmstart) 
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: RUN 
kommendes Ereignis 
08:54:51.178 23.07.2006 
Ereignis 2 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 1381 
Manuelle Neustart (Warmstart)-Anforderung 
STOP-Ursache: STOP durch Stopschalter-Bedienung 
An laufi nformation: 
- Anlauf ohne geänderten Systemausbau 
- keine Soll-/lstdifferenz vorhanden 
- Uhr für Zeitstempel bei letztem NETZ-EIN nicht gepuffert 
- Einprozessorbetrieb 
Aktuelle/letzte durchgeführte Anlaufart: 
- Neustart (Warmstart) über Betriebsartenschalter; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Zulässigkeit bestimmter Anlaufarten: 
- manueller Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig 
- automatischer Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig 
Letzte gültige Bedienung oder Einstellung der automatischen Anlaufart bei NETZ-EIN: 
- Neustart (Warmstart) über Betriebsartenschalter; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Angeforderter OB: Anlauf-OB (OB 100) 
OB nicht vorhanden oder gesperrt oder nicht startbar im aktuellen Betriebszustand 
kommendes Ereignis 
08:54:51.178 23.07.2006 
Ereignis 3von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# 4301 
Betriebszustandsübergang von STOP nach ANLAUF 
STOP-Ursache: STOP durch Stopschalter-Bedienung 
An laufi nformation: 
- Uhr für Zeitstempel bei letztem NETZ-EIN nicht gepuffert 
- Einprozessorbetrieb 
Aktuelle/letzte durchgeführte Anlaufart: 
- Neustart (Warmstart) über Betriebsartenschalter; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Zulässigkeit bestimmter Anlaufarten: 
- manueller Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig 
- automatischer Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig 
Letzte gültige Bedienung oder Einstellung der automatischen Anlaufart bei NETZ-EIN: 
- Neustart (Warmstart) über Betriebsartenschalter; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: STOP (intern) 
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: AN LAUF (Neustart/Warmstart) 
kommendes Ereignis 
08:54:51.164 23.07.2006 
Ereignis 4 von 10: Ereignis-ID 1 6# 4303 
STOP durch Stopschalter-Bedienung 
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: RUN 
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: STOP (intern) 
kommendes Ereignis 
08:35:44.579 23.07.2006 
Ereignis 5 von 10: Ereignis-ID 1 6# 4302 
Betriebszustandsübergang von ANLAUF nach RUN 
An laufi nformation: 
- Uhr für Zeitstempel bei letztem NETZ-EIN nicht gepuffert 
- Einprozessorbetrieb 
Aktuelle/letzte durchgeführte Anlaufart: 
- Neustart (Warmstart) durch MPI-Bedienung; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Zulässigkeit bestimmter Anlaufarten: 
- manueller Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig 
- automatischer Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig 
Letzte gültige Bedienung oder Einstellung der automatischen Anlaufart bei NETZ-EIN: 
- Neustart (Warmstart) durch MPI-Bedienung; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: ANLAUF (Neustart/Warmstart) 
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: RUN 
kommendes Ereignis 
06:07:13.027 23.07.2006 




mfg.Hans


----------



## edison (25 Dezember 2007)

Endlich mal einer, der reichlich Infos mitgibt - und keiner Antwortet.
Ist wohl auch nicht richtig.



> Habe nur ein normales Netzteil.
> Bei der 315 CPU ist ein Bügel in obern zwei Anschlussklemmen drinnen?


Kein problem & der Bügel bleibt wo er ist



> Die SM321 besitzt ja zwei potential getrennte Kanäle?
> Somit muss ich beide Karten separat mit Spannung versorgen?


Auf PIN 20 und 40 kommt Masse, das wars.
24V bekommt jeder Eingang wenn er beschaltet ist.
LEDs leuchten erst, wenn ein Eingang kommt.

Die 322 benötigt hingegen eine Spannungsversorgung über den Frontstecker wie in der Zeichnung beschrieben.

MPI Verbindung reicht erstmal so, wie in dem Screenshot - mehr wirds erst, wenn z.B. ein OP hinzukommt.


----------



## Hans.S (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo edison !

Vielen Dank für die Infos !
Werds Morgen gleich einmal testen.
Dachte mir die untere Statusled der SM321 leuchtet durchgehend sobald an der Karte 24V anliegen.
Also wenn ich die Karte an der Masse angeschlossen habe müsste ich an jeden der Pins 24Volt messen können ?
Die analoge Eingangskarte dürfte ja schon mit Spannung versorgt sein, weil bei dieser leuchtet dauernd die rote Sammelfehler Led.
Aber mit dieser beschäftige ich mich erst wenn die beiden DI/DO Karten funktioniern.





http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc2600014mw1.jpg
mfg.Hans


----------



## MSB (26 Dezember 2007)

Zur SM321:
Wenn du an Pin20/40 Masse angeschlossen hast
UND
an einem oder mehreren Pins (2-9; 12-19; 22-29; 32-29)
24V DC anlegst die Bezug zu den 0V an Pin20/40 haben,
dann leuchtet die entsprechende Eingangs-LED, und der Eingang wird entsprechend,
der in der Hardware-Konfig projektierten Adresse in der SPS als "HIGH" angezeigt.
Aus der Karte kommt keinerlei Spannung raus.

Die SF-LED der Analogeingabekarte leuchtet wohl eher, weil KEINE Spannung anliegt.

Hier die potentiellen Gründe für das Leuchten der SF-LED:



Mfg
Manuel


----------



## edison (26 Dezember 2007)

Die LED der Ananlogbaugruppe leuchtet, weil noch keine Spannungsversorgung anliegt.


----------



## jabba (26 Dezember 2007)

Die Brücke am Netzteil war früher immer drin, die ist notwendig, um die 0V auf Erdpotential zu legen, ohne diese Brücke wäre laut VDE eine Erdschlussüberwachung notwendig. Durch diese Brücke würde der Fehlerstrm bei z.B. einem Kurzschluss über die Erde zurückfliesen.

Das MPI Netzwerk muss nur projektiert werden, wenn weitere Partner aktiv damit verbunden sind, eine PG kommunikation benötigt dies nicht.


----------



## Hans.S (26 Dezember 2007)

Hurra die SM 321 funktioniert ja jetzt muss ich es nur noch hinbekommen das ich von den Lichtschranken ein Signal bekomme was leider bis jetzt noch nicht funktioniert. 

mfg.Hans


----------



## Hans.S (29 Dezember 2007)

Hallo !

So jetzt hab ich das Flachbandkabel ausgetauscht und jetzt funktionieren wenigstens mal die Sender (Lämpchen) der Lichtschranken.
Nun hab ich folgenes Problem wenn ich den Strahl unterbreche hab ich auch 24 Volt am Empfänger (Fototransistor)?
Ist dieser Schaltplan richtig den ich entworfen habe?

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort

mfg.Hans


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
leider nicht richtig, die eingänge haben immer 24v, was für lichtschranken benutzt dubitte erst mal nicht einschalten, sieht nach kurzschluss aus.


----------



## edison (29 Dezember 2007)

Wenn das wirklich 2Draht LS sind, dann gehen sie so kaputt!


----------



## Busfahrer (29 Dezember 2007)

Sieht nach original Fischertechnik-Fototransitor aus. "Lichtschranke" ist auf das FT-Interface mit 9V DC abgestimmt.  Auch bei den Motoren  würde  ich die Betriebsspannung prüfen.  Es gibt Varianten mit 6-9V DC und 24V DC.


----------



## Hans.S (29 Dezember 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Das Ft. Trainingsmodell was ich verwende ist auf jedenfall ein 24V Fertigmodell.https://secure.ugfischer.com/ftshop...)/index.aspx?page=details&KatID=8&ArtID=96790
Hab die Motoren schon getestet funktionieren einwandfrei mit 24V
Nur mit den Lichtschranken bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen wie diese funktionieren da ich keinen Schaltplan für diese besitze.
Werde mal nächste Woche bei der Fa.Staudinger http://www.staudinger-est.de/simulation02.aspx?group=1 anrufen und mich schlau machen.

Bei meinem Ft. Modell sind solche Fototransistoren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




verbaut.http://jojos-homepage.de/ft/Lichtschranke/index.html




mfg.Hans


----------



## Hans.S (29 Dezember 2007)

> bitte erst mal nicht einschalten, sieht nach kurzschluss aus.


Wenn dann hab ich ja erst einen Transistor abgeschossen sind ja nicht so teuer die Dinger.

mfg.Hans


----------



## Busfahrer (30 Dezember 2007)

Hi, der Empfänger der  Lichtschranke ist ein LDR 03. Ein lichtabhängier Widerstand. Versuch doch mal im Dunkeln die Schaltfunktion der Lichtschranke. Wenn nur das Licht der Sendeleuchte auf den Empfänger trift sollte die Schaltung funktionieren. Ich tippe auf Fremdlicht. Den LDR kann man prima mit einem Ohmmeter und einer Taschenlampe testen (Widerstanswert mit Lampe und ohne Lampe ändert sich im KOhmbereich).


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

Das ist kein Transistor, sondern ein Lichtabhängiger Widerstand.
Leg mal an die eine Seite des Widerstandes 24V, die andere kommt an den Eingang der SPS.
Bin mal gespannt ob das so einfach funktioniert.
Kontrollier aber vorher bitte mit einem Ohmmeter, ob der LDR noch funktioniert und nicht den geist aufgegeben hat, als du 24V direkt darauf gegeben hast.


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Hallo edison !

Meine elektrischen Kenntnisse sind noch sehr begrenzt, da ich erst im ersten Semester meiner 4 Semestrigen Ausbildung als Elektroanlagentechniker bin 
Hab jetzt den Empfänger ausgebaut und festgestellt das da nichts drinnen ist außer der Fotodiode die abhängig vom Lichteinfall leitend oder nicht leitend wird


IMHO kanns so ned funktionieren und werde mir andere Lichtschranken zulegen müssen?

mfg.Hans

Da die Ft.Modelle normalerweise mit einem Ft. Interface geliefert werden, glaube ich das da bei der FT Steuerung eine Elektronik dabei sein dürfte die erkennt ob die Lichtschranke unterbrochen ist oder nicht.


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Also das Ohmmeter zeigt mir im dunklen Zustand der Diode 7 MOhm
und im hellen Zustand 5 MOhm an wobei die Werte ständig wechseln.


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

Was ist denn getz drinne - Die Fotodiode oder ein LDR?


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Eine Fotodiode !

IMHO kann ich die Eingänge Der SM321 nicht mit diesen Dioden schalten oder ?

und mit diesen würds funktionieren?

http://cgi.ebay.at/Leuze-Lichtschra...ryZ36828QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2007)

Mit denen von Ebay würde es gehen

Anbei mal auf die schnelle eine kleine Planungsunterlage zum reinzeichnen der Verdrahtung.

Auf Seite 4 ein Beispiel für eine Lichtschranke mit Sender und Empfänger.


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Hallo jabba!

Vielen Dank für den übersichtlichen Schaltplan.
Ist auch irgendwie logisch das die Lichtschranken nur mit 3 Leitern funktionieren kann.
2x für die 24V und eine Signalleitung zur SPS.
Die DO SM322 braucht dann folglich 2x Plus und 2x Masse und wenn ich dann einen Motor ansteuern will braucht dieser auch eine eigene Masse und die 24V bekommt er dann direkt von der DO Karte oder?

mfg.Hans


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2007)

Das hängt von der Leistung ab.
Die Karte kann nur 500mA, ein Motor muss dann schon sehr klein sein.
Weiterhin ist das eine induktive Last, die die Grenze weiter reduziert.
Falls die Motoren nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, sollten die über ein Relais laufen.

Ich kenne die Motorenauslegung nicht, aber wenn es reine 24V DC Motoren sind, willst DU ja wahrscheinlich auch die Drehrichtung ändern, dazu müßtest Du sowieso ein Relais einsetzen.

Da der Motor beim fahren auf den Anschlag auch mehr als die 500mA ziehen kann, rate ich die zum einsatz von Relais.

Siehe Musterplan

Hängt natürlich alles von den Motoren ab, wie die aufgebaut sind.
Also erst mal als Info.


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

Oh mann...

Kannst Du nicht ein genaues Datenblatt für die Fotodioden auftreiben?
Dann ließe sich sicherlich eine genauere Aussage Treffen.
Du solltest mit den Experimenten ein wenig vorsichtig sein, Siemens Hardware is doch recht teuer

Schöne Lösung für DC Motore war auch hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=102120&postcount=19

Ich würde in jedem Fall die Motore über Relais ansteuern


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

So einen Relaisbaustein hab ich schon mit dem kann ich die Motoren in beide Richtungen steuern.


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

Mit 4 Relais kann man 4 Motore nur in EINER Drehrichtung laufen lassen.
Reicht das?


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mich zwar noch nicht mit diesem Baustein befasst aber mit dieser Karte kann ich 4 (24V) Motoren steuern.
So ganz ist mir die Funktion noch nicht klar.
Bei den Anschlüssen IN1-4 komm ich von der DO SM322 rein.
Dann braucht die Karte noch 4x Masse und 2x 24V und bei MOT 1-4 gehts dann weiter zu den Minimitoren oder ?

mfg.Hans


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

> Mit 4 Relais kann man 4 Motore nur in EINER Drehrichtung laufen lassen.


Heist das noch eine Karte?
Dann kann praktisch das Ft. Interface für alle 4 Motoren die Polung ändern.

Mit der Siemens SPS ist das somit sehr aufwändig die polung der Motoren zu steuern ?


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2007)

Schon richtig, aber nur in eine Richtung.

Wenn Du ein Förderbandsystem baust, geht das vieleicht.
Aber bei einem Handling gehts nicht mehr. Für jede Drehrichtung braucht Du ein Relais. Und mit deine Karte kannst Du die Motoren nur in einer Richtung betreiben bzw einschalten, eine Richtungsumkehr ist damit nicht möglich (ausser 4 Relais und 1 Motor).


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2007)

OT:
Mann ich brauche schnelleres DSL, das DSL Light ist auch nicht viel besser als ISDN :twisted:


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Bei meinem Modell hab ich zwei Pusher die sollen vor und zurück fahren je nach Bedarf.
Die 4 Förderbänder laufen ohnehin nur in eine Richtung


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

Ich will Dir nichts böses, aber darf man nach Deiner Vorbildung fragen?
Woher bekommt man Hardware, die zwar schon ein wenig älter, aber immernoch mehrere Hundert EUR wert ist ohne den geringsten Schimmer davon zu haben?


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Dann passt es ja schon, auf der Karte sind 4 Relais mit der kann ich zwei Motoren steuern.
Leichter ließen sich die Pusher mit Schrittmotoren realisieren oder?


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

Schau Dir mal Splan an, gibts bei Conrad / ELV für kleines Geld - damit kannst Du prima einen Schaltplan zeichnen.
http://www.abacom-online.de/html/splan.html

Wenn dein Plan steht, poste doch mal.
Und dann gehts ans verdrahten - ist sicherlich sicherer als zu basteln



> Leichter ließen sich die Pusher mit Schrittmotoren realisieren oder?


Nu langsam, erstmal DC abklären


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Hans,

also wenn die Motoren keine Umkehr von alleine können, fehlt Dir ein Modul.
Hast Du die Daten der Motoren, haben die zwei oder drei Anschlüsse?

Wenn Du die umkehren willst, musst du + und - vertauschen, dafür benötigst Du die vier Relais. Einmal + auf +, - auf -, und dann 
+ auf - und - auf + (jeweils von Spannung zum Motor). 

Wenn nur eingeschaltet werden soll, bleibt der - fest angeschlossen und der+ wird geschaltet, dazu reicht ein Relais.


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Meine Vorbildung HMM

Elektrisch gesehen bis jetzt nur 300 Std. Grundlagen
Ist noch keine Antriebstechnik oder ähnliches dabei gewesen.

Die Siemens Harware gibts bei Ebay für jederman günstig zu ersteigern 
Das Ft. Simulationsmodell gibts bei Staudinger zu bestellen.


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2007)

wat is den HMM

human machine murder ?


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

> human machine murder ?


So in etwa


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2007)

Welches Modell von Staudinger hast Du denn?


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Wird von Knobloch vertieben und von Staudinger fertig zusammengebaut und ausgeliefert.

https://secure.ugfischer.com/ftshop...)/index.aspx?page=details&KatID=8&ArtID=96790

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich die Pusher nicht pneumatisch ansteuern sollte, ist bedeutend einfacher.
Hab auch schon eine Festo 24V Ventilinsel ersteigert


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

> human machine murder


ROFL

In 300std gabs keine Fotodiode?


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Nöh !


140 Std sind es im ersten Semester

http://www.ooe.wifi.at/Elektroausbildung_-_1-_Semester.pid.6150.htm


----------



## edison (30 Dezember 2007)

Danke, jetzt kann man sich wenigstens ein Bild machen.
Ganz schön gewagt, gleich zu Anfang eine S7 zu kaufen.
Das Ganze war sicherlig nicht billig, gerade über Ebay.

Das mit der Pneumatik würd ich lassen, die Motore sollten reichen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (30 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hans.S Schreibt:


> Bin schon am überlegen ob ich die Pusher nicht pneumatisch ansteuern sollte, ist bedeutend einfacher.
> Hab auch schon eine Festo 24V Ventilinsel ersteigert


 
Nur kannst du mit der NIX anfangen, da es eine *Profibus* Ventilinsel ist. 
(Ich hatte die im Beobachten, die Festo für 1 Euro)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

Ich kanns Sie ja wieder verkaufen wenn ich sie nicht nutzen kann!
Kann ich die Ventile nicht direkt ansteuern?


----------



## Hans.S (30 Dezember 2007)

> Das Ganze war sicherlig nicht billig, gerade über Ebay.


150€ für die CPU und 200€ für die 3 Karten!


----------



## jabba (31 Dezember 2007)

Die Ventilinsel auf dem Photo (von deinem Aufbau) sieht nicht nach Profibus aus, die sieht aus als würde die über 24V angesteuert. Aber Du brauchst dann ja noch Luft.

Die Pusher könnten eventuell auch mit Exenter laufen, dann würde eine Richtung reichen, und deine Relaiskarte auch.


----------



## Hans.S (31 Dezember 2007)

Hallo jabba!

Das mit dem exzentrischem Antrieb wäre auch eine gute Idee, aber werde mir vielleicht eine weitere Relaiskarte zulegen.
Ja die Ventilinsel ist 24 V und hat einen Multipol und Feldbus Anschluss



Dachte mir vielleicht kann ich die Magneten direkt über die DO SM322 ansteuern ?
Wenn ich das rückseitige Flachbandkabel abklemme uns die Ventile direkt anschließe.
Das mit der Luftversorgung ist das geringste Problem.
Würde gerne später einmal wenn die SPS funktioniert das Bearbeitungzentrum mit einer Linearführung und einer analogen Wegmessung erweitern.






Auf dieser Seite sind viele Ft. Modelle mit einer SPS Steuerung zu sehen.
Wobei da ein SPS Interface zur Steuerung der Modelle verwendet wurde.
http://www.ltam.lu/fischertechnik/Frameset-3.htm


mfg.Hans


----------



## Hans.S (31 Dezember 2007)

So eine Karte wäre genau das richtige aber leider ist diese nur für 12 V geeignet 
http://www.shop.mattronik.de/produc...id=31&osCsid=fb4eaa459f3f48791043ed710bab38ed


----------



## jabba (31 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Hans.

mach mal langsam mit dem bestellen.
Lass uns doch erst einmal alle Komponenten abklären.
Die Seiten sind mit dem technischen Informationen recht spärlich.

Die Motoren können ja eventuell auch direkt mit der SPS angesteuert werden, man kann zum Schutz z.B. eine Feinsicherung vorschalten.

Wenn Du die Motoren ja schon laufen lassen kannst, solltest Du mal ausprobieren ob die Pusher nur zurückfahren, wenn man die Drähte vertauscht. 
Ich sehe man nächstes Jahr in der Firma nach, ob ich was für einen Versuchsaufbau finde. Vieleicht ein paar alte Schütze, dies würde eher einem Aufbau in der Praxis ähneln. Vor einem jahr hab ich genau das richtige weggeschmissen, das waren Relaisbaugruppen von Moeller mit 16 Relais und je einem Wechsler... ja, ja man soll nie was wegschmeissen.


Ansonsten guten Rutsch,
auch an die Schluchtensch... im Forum


----------



## Hans.S (1 Januar 2008)

Hallo jabba !



> mach mal langsam mit dem bestellen.


Keine Angst so schnell bestell ich nicht.



> Wenn Du die Motoren ja schon laufen lassen kannst, solltest Du mal ausprobieren ob die Pusher nur zurückfahren, wenn man die Drähte vertauscht


 
Die Motoren laufen in beide Richtungen wenn man Sie umpolt.
Habe bei "Knobloch" schon nachgeforscht und keine 24V Ft. Motoren im Katalog gefunden.
Höchstens die teuren Powermotoren die bei meinem Modell nicht dabei sind.
Die Motoren bei meinem Modell sind baugleich mit herkömmlichen Ft. 9V Motoren.
Kann das sein das die Ft. Minimotoren auch 24V vertragen 



> Die Motoren können ja eventuell auch direkt mit der SPS angesteuert werden, man kann zum Schutz z.B. eine Feinsicherung vorschalten.


Das glaub ich auch.

Eigentlich will ich ja nur die 2 Pusher vor und zurück laufen lassen die muss ich halt jeweils von 4 Relais ansteuern.
und die 4   Förderbandmotoren kann ich dann ja direkt von der SPS ansteuern oder.

Die Schütze würd ich ja nur brauchen wenn ich Motoren mit einer höhern Leistung schalten würde, was ja bei meinem Modell nicht der Fall ist.
Habe leider noch keine Leistungsdaten von den Ft Minimotoren gefunden.

mfg.Hans


----------



## Hans.S (1 Januar 2008)

Also die Hardware funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei dank jabbas Schaltplänen.
Hab mal ein einfaches UND programmiert und getestet funzt einwandfrei 




Der Ausgang kommt auch richtig und die Förderbänder funktionieren auch schon.
Jetzt muß ich nur mehr das Problem mit den Lichtschranken lösen und eine zweite Relaiskarte besorgen, dann kann ich endlich mit dem Programmieren loslegen.

Vielen Dank noch einmal für euren wertvollen Tips.

mfg.Hans


----------

